

Ask HN: What would you be doing if you weren't a developer? - astrowilliam

I always wonder what other developers would be doing for work if they didn&#x27;t end up where they are now. I absolutely love being a front end dev, best decision I&#x27;ve ever made. If I couldn&#x27;t do what I do now,  I&#x27;d probably be traveling and in sports promotions, mainly because I enjoy being outside and talking with people.
======
byoung2
I enjoyed teaching as a Kaplan instructor (GRE, GMAT, LSAT, SAT). Test prep
feels like hacking standardized tests, and it was great seeing my students do
well. I'd probably do something along those lines, or motivational speaking.
It would be interesting to travel and speak and get paid for it, and I'm
strongly considering that as the next step in my career.

------
Codhisattva
For a while during a coding sabbatical I was a FOH sound guy. During another
break I was a health food store manager. On vacation I'm usually deep in the
woods. I probably do more of the latter if computers just didn't exist.

~~~
astrowilliam
I was once a snowboard instructor, outdoors, athletic, people. Really fun. Pay
was barely over minimum, but I had the time of my life. I spent plenty of time
in the woods exploring.

------
RogerL
EE; I was torn between EE and CS as an undergrad, almost switched majors, and
took almost all the course material required for EE. Glad I didn't; debugging
hardware drives me bonkers, and I am probably 3 standard deviations better at
software (whatever that means).

I also went through a period of wanting to be a professor, but dropped out of
the PhD program, another thing I am happy I did.

When younger I wanted to be an MD; if computers didn't exist I suspect that or
teaching would have been my path.

------
davismwfl
I'd be teaching diving or playing on boats someplace.

I am actively trying to combine my love of the water, e.g. Boating and diving
with my world of software. It will happen one day soon.

------
MichaelCrawford
Art photography, mostly industrial photography - stuff like close-ups of
railroad car wheels.

I've been getting back into it lately. Some friends tell me I could win
awards, but I've never entered any contests.

[http://www.warplife.com/mdc/photography/](http://www.warplife.com/mdc/photography/)

~~~
kzisme
Awesome photography and you've written some interesting things too!

~~~
MichaelCrawford
Hey Thanks!

I have a lot more photos, but most of them are 35 mm slides that are in
storage in Canada (I'm in Vancouver, Washington). I'll get them eventually.

------
toomuchtodo
Mechanical/electrical engineering, working for SpaceX or Tesla. I want to
solve important problems.

------
bluerail
System Administrator / Infra consultant, because I was one before I made the
choice.

------
coppolaemilio
Musician :)

